# TaxAct / TurboTax Experiences



## koppazee

I just wanted to share some experiences I had related to the US tax filing for 2013 from France.

I spent much time inputting my data into the TaxAct online software only to be informed that there was no support to complete an IRS form 2555. Having spoken with the folks at TaxAct, I learned that I wasted my time. You would think that if you input a foreign address, it might be nice if they had a window pop up saying forms such and such are not available....

In the past, I used TurboTax. It was a positive experience for me. I called the folks at Intuit who I asked which version to purchase for the forms I needed. The first person I spoke with told me I needed to buy the downloaded version of their Deluxe software and she promised me a discount code to reduce the price to $49.99. I got the impression that she was not very knowledgable as she kept putting me on hold. She connected me with someone else who was far more knowledgable and asked me many questions such as how was I planning to pay since I am in France. They can only accept US addresses for credit cards. It was not an issue for me.

The download version was not available for reasons I don't know and I explained this to her. After she confirmed the 2555 and the state form I needed to use, she told me to use the online version to do the taxes. She then offered me the discount code. I explained to her that at the 45 minute point on international calls, the phone connection is dropped by my service provider. Right after she gave me the discount code, sadly, the line did drop. 

I went through all the input into TurboTax and was unable to put an "NRA" for my wife's social security number. The only way to move forward was to input all zeros and resolve that you need to snail mail your returns rather than file electronically. After printing everything out, remember to white out the zeros and replace it with a handwritten "NRA" in the same fields. 

The most wonderful thing was that when I applied the discount code this lady offered to me, it was for a free version of both the Federal and State. After all the time and calls I invested to do all this, I need to say that TurboTax is still a class act for me! I strongly urge folks mailing via snail mail to send it via a receipt method to insure the returns are received. Warm regards!


----------



## Bevdeforges

I'm really amazed at your experience with Tax Act. I downloaded the free software and it includes ALL the forms you could ever want, including the 2555. Did you go through the Free e-file site, or did you go directly to the Tax Act site?

But I certainly filled out and printed off my returns (including a 2555 form) using Tax Act. (And the free version at that.)

Obviously, I've never used any of the tax prep softwares for a state return, since it has been 20 years since I last had to file a state tax return. I believe you pay for the state return, even if you got the freebie Federal one.

Hm, has anyone else had trouble doing a 2555 with Tax Act?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## koppazee

Bevdeforges said:


> I'm really amazed at your experience with Tax Act. I downloaded the free software and it includes ALL the forms you could ever want, including the 2555. Did you go through the Free e-file site, or did you go directly to the Tax Act site? But I certainly filled out and printed off my returns (including a 2555 form) using Tax Act. (And the free version at that.) Obviously, I've never used any of the tax prep softwares for a state return, since it has been 20 years since I last had to file a state tax return. I believe you pay for the state return, even if you got the freebie Federal one. Hm, has anyone else had trouble doing a 2555 with Tax Act? Cheers, Bev


Bev, I used the online version from the free site. I didn't download anything and even stranger, they told me the 2555 was not available. Maybe there is a difference between the downloaded version and the online versions! Warm regards!


----------



## Bevdeforges

Who told you the 2555 was not available? Have gone to the free file site here: TaxACT Forms & Schedules - IRS tax forms 1040, 1040EZ, 1040A, 2441, 2688, IRS Schedule A, C, D & more from the IRS web page for their Free File program. Got the same list of forms when I go directly to their website without going through the Free File program.

The weird bit is that, if you go to the site from the IRS Free File program, you get the following:



> You qualify for free tax preparation, printing, & e-filing if:
> 
> your adjusted gross income is $52,000 or less, and
> you are age 18 through 57 years old
> 
> Offer valid in all states. If you live in AR, AZ, DC, GA, IA, ID, IN, KY, MI, MN, MO, MS, ND, OK, OR, PA, RI, SC, VT, WV, you may also qualify for a free state return. Extensions e-filed free


Whereas, if you go directly to the TaxAct site (do not pass go, do not collect $200... or at least don't look for the Free File program) it says:



> All e-fileable federal forms are free for everyone


I don't meet the age requirements for the Free File program, but it didn't seem to matter.

Hm, I'm really curious now what the difference is between your contact with them and mine.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## koppazee

It is very strange as I actually spoke with someone there who made it clear that the 2555 was not available. Also, if you look at what the list shows, NYS is not listed and I needed the IT 203 form. Very strange. Warm regards!


----------



## Bevdeforges

Did you call a phone number for help? US number? I wonder if you just got a beginner help desk staff who didn't know what a 2555 was.

Very strange, in any event.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## koppazee

Bevdeforges said:


> Did you call a phone number for help? US number? I wonder if you just got a beginner help desk staff who didn't know what a 2555 was. Very strange, in any event. Cheers, Bev


I must have discarded the post it weigh the phone numbers I wrote down along with the Turbotax offer code, but yes, my impression of the person I spoke with at TaxAct and the first person at TurboTax both were inexperienced. The person from TurboTax I spoke with first, I suspect based upon her accent she might have actually been in a call center in India. 

For the record, all three people I spoke to between the two companies, I not only provided the tax form number but the name as well. Either way, the form 2555 was not available on TaxAct and I was preparing the returns late Saturday afternoon. It is quite possible that a new-bee would be working weekends during tax season, their busiest time of the year. 

Warm regards!


----------



## Emmylou22

I had no problems filling in the 2555 online using Taxact. I paid for the deluxe version though since I know very little about US tax laws - it has been really helpful & worth it in my experience.

(In combination with this forum, I should add.........)


----------

